# Nike snowboarding boots?



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

Did any of you ever ride these? what do u think?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Use the search option, bro.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Third season on the Kaijus. I can't remember what anything else felt like nor do I want to.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

is that good or bad?


----------



## sureshock (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ Seriously?


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

yaaah ......


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

paul_bro said:


> Did any of you ever ride these? what do u think?


i have the vapens with like 6 days on them. they are really comfy and lock your heal into the boot. they are also warm but that comes with it being a snowboard boot.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

paul_bro said:


> yaaah ......



If they fit your foot, they are one of the best boots on the market today. Easily top 3.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks dude, uve been a great help


----------



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

switched from vans double boa to nike kaiju. best snowboarding decision ive made so far. heel lift was alway an issue unless i rally ratcheted down on the boas which would lead to pressure points. ive been on the kaijus 3 days so far and i totally forgot about them. no heel lift, extremely comfortable, warm and they look pretty cool. dont mind the laces, no pressure points. i lace them up in the morning and maybe again at lunch.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

are they light? and i was mostly wondering about the zoom force 1 boot because i found some for cheap.


----------



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

They're lighter than my last pair. Never really thought about it. My friend has the zooms. He mentioned they're really comfortable


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

see, right now i have the vans danny kass III boots and they are really heavy, they take like 5 minutes to lace up good and they hold your foot in so tight i feel like my feet could clot up with blood or something whatever im sayin, lol. they are also like an 8 on the stiffness scale.

im looking for some looser/lighter boots, anyone have any advice? what kind of boots should i get for freestyle snowboarding.


----------



## treedodger (Dec 7, 2012)

my buddy has some nike ones that he likes. I've always worn burton boots, but thats just me


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I have the vapens. They are good boots for the most part. Put around 40 days on them last year. Got 5 on them so far this season. They are still in decent shape. Starting to pack out a little but are still comfy for the most part


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

check Ross if they still have them :laugh: .... picked them up for $30x20 slang them for $130ish :yahoo:


----------



## kushum (Feb 24, 2011)

so i'm about to jump into the darkside too. I'm always about the little guys, but you just cant deny that nike or any big company that has the money for the r&d to put out good products. So my question is since nike is the most copied shoe out there, can i trust buying the boots from ebay? has anybody heard of people making fakes already?


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

kushum said:


> so i'm about to jump into the darkside too. I'm always about the little guys, but you just cant deny that nike or any big company that has the money for the r&d to put out good products. So my question is since nike is the most copied shoe out there, can i trust buying the boots from ebay? has anybody heard of people making fakes already?


Buy from a reputable seller and make sure to use some sort of payment that covers yours ass in case of misrepresentation. Like Paypal's Chargeback program.

Just use common sense.


----------



## sureshock (Oct 2, 2012)

How's the sizing for this boot? True to size?


----------

